# Advice for a Potentially New D Owner



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

TeddyBGame said:


> *To xDrive or not?*
> There are lots of 335d owners on this forum who live in CO or New England. Many will tell you that RWD + snow tires is all you need....and I tend to agree. I've spent the last 20 years behind the wheel of various Audi Quattros (running winter/snow tires) in New England and it's obvious that the *tires make a bigger difference than AWD*. I'm a firm believer in this and ready to brave the harsh winters ahead of me with dedicated winter tires. I also believe that xDrive adds a bit of a "crutch" to an already balanced vehicle. Why limit your cars' performance for 8 months out of the year when those other 4 months can be addressed with a real solution (i.e. winter tires).


I know I shouldn't have to say this, but AWD only helps you go, it doesn't help you stop or turn; ask any SUV owner stuck in snowbank after the first storm. As was said, tires make all the difference.

That being said, I really miss my Audi S4. One of the joys of driving that car, even in L.A., was just flooring the throttle at the apex of a turn and feeling the car scrap and claw its way out of the turn, sometimes in a beautiful 4 wheel drift if it's a nice sweeping freeway onramp. You try that in the 'd' and all you get is the traction control nanny shutting you down; you have to be way more sensitive with the throttle. (I wish I could turn off DTC permanently!)


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

aborwick said:


> I echo Ted's e-mail message with one caveat. I like the stock 17" inch suspension, because the thicker tire wall of the 17" set up protects against tire and rim damage. There are siginificant posts on this board complaining of wheel and tire damage from the 19" tire and wheels set up.


+1. I'm really happy with the stock suspension. There's no mistaking the ride as anything other than taut BMW, but it's comfortable and the 17" rims are good insurance against nasty potholes etc.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the stock suspension with the 17" wheels , being down here in Puerto Rico anything above that your risking a flat + damaged Wheel. I have owned the "D" for approx 4 mo. and over 4500k and i dont get the mielage you guys get but I'll be damned if the car does live up to its TORQUE, my girlfriend says does this car ever get to the "EMPTY" side at any given time , I told her, yep! its does after over 320 miles on it.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, cigarette lighter is in the ash tray.

The sport suspension is good. Although I do wish there was less body roll and understeer. Also, with an open differential and so much torque it can be a little too easy to make the traction control light blink when accelerating not in a straight line.

I've driven mine in snow with "performance winter tires" including while visiting my family up north. It did fine in the snow and slush. These tires are much better on cold dry pavement than typical snow tires. A good compromise. I agree that RWD is ok in snow with appropriate tires if you are not climbing steep roads in icy conditions. A balanced RWD car with proper tires is far better than a front-heavy RWD car with all season tires (like the one in which I learned to drive during the winter months.)


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

TeddyBGame said:


> The US-spec 335d was never offered with 19" rims. !8's for Sport/Msport and 17's for all others. 19's could be added at the factory if you wanted to spend $4K extra.


Thanks for the correction.


----------

